# Favorite Rachmaninoff Opera



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

What is your favorite Rachmaninoff opera?

Here is the list *from Wikipedia*:

Esmeralda, projected 1888
Aleko 1892
The Miserly Knight 1904
Francesca da Rimini 1905
Salammbô, projected 1906
Monna Vanna, unfinished 1908

No need to include Esmeralda or Salammbo since they were never written (if that is the meaning of "projected" in the Wikipedia article). *Another web site says there was a performance of Esmeralda*, but I don't find any recordings.

I am including Monna Vanna as we have the first Act. He really wanted to finish Monna Vanna but as I recall he was held back by copyright issues with the libretto.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I've listened to the three finished ones a few months ago (Neeme Järvi box, DG). I'd probably pick Aleko, but to be honest, neither of the three impressed me much.


----------

